# 3/4 to 1 inch tarantula enclosure



## iericcartman (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello there. I'm about to purchase my first tarantula, the site I'm purchasing them from is listing the species to be between 3/4-1 inch Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. 

The site is jamiestarantulas.com, and I'm planning on buying an enclosure from there as well. They have recommendations on what the size of the T should be for it to be well housed in the different sizes. The enclosure for spiderlings are recommended for T's under 1 inch and seem to be cutting it close for the size of the T they have. The one for juvenile seems to be slightly too large, recommended at around 3 inches. The T seems to be significantly smaller than 3 inches, plus the sites measurements could be slightly off. 

I'm brand new to this world of tarantulas, I'm at a bit of a pickle on which one I should get. I feel that it'll outgrow the sling size enclosure rather fast, but I'm not sure if the juvenile would be too large. The juvenile enclosure measures 4" square x 5" tall, while the sling enclosure measures 2 1/4" square x 4 1/4" tall, measurements copied from the site information.

Based on what I've researched I know they like their enclosures on the smaller side, but how small is too small?


----------



## cold blood (Feb 13, 2019)

Save your money.   Just use a 16oz deli cup....its a superior enclosure and its generally....free.













Deli Cup Setup for Terrestrial Slings 1-3"



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 6
__
enclosure




						Deli cup set up for terrestrial slings 1-3"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know any experienced keepers that bother with those wastes of money.. 
I think k they're just geared towards the beginner keeper wanting the most expensive ("best") stuff for their new pet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## EtienneN (Feb 13, 2019)

Plastic salad/soufflée containers are the way to go. I always make sure the sharp "edge" of the air holes gets poked towards the outside, but it probably doesn't matter if you do it the other way. I use needles or thumb tacks to poke the holes and using this type of container is a great way to make sure the inside doesn't get too stuffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Feb 13, 2019)

I had my GBB in a Ferrero Rocher box at that size 






All you have to do is to make the sacrifice of eating a box of Ferrero Rocher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Feb 14, 2019)

I find the deli cups to be best for slings and heat a sewing needle on a gas cooker to melt air holes that way you don't get cracks or sharp edges

Reactions: Like 2


----------

